# what birds kill snakes?



## Rattler (Apr 22, 2011)

Wedge tail and other eagles
Owls

What else?


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 22, 2011)

i would say any bird that is large enough mate.


----------



## Jungletrans (Apr 22, 2011)

Kookaburras are experts .


----------



## Cockney_Red (Apr 22, 2011)

The one on you're roof...watching!


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 22, 2011)

All small snakes are worms to a large enough bird


----------



## -Peter (Apr 22, 2011)

chickens, guinea fowl etc


----------



## Specks (Apr 22, 2011)

Well I suspect the black and white butcher birds to have taken my bluey from my pit


----------



## Cockney_Red (Apr 22, 2011)

Secretary birds


----------



## sarah_m (Apr 22, 2011)

Magpies, crows, currawongs, kites, jabiru or anything similar


----------



## Rattler (Apr 22, 2011)

Grogshla said:


> i would say any bird that is large enough mate.


 
I don't agree. For instance ibis or cockatoos. But to be more clear, which birds are notorious for taking snakes. .


----------



## Specks (Apr 22, 2011)

Kookaburras definatly


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 22, 2011)

I've seen a kookaburra swoop down, grab a young Brown Snake and rip it in two with its beak. They are vicious snake hunters and know how to kill without being bitten. Crows and magpies are also notorious snake hunters.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 22, 2011)

Ravens, crows, magpies..all the corvid types actually, and kookies all eat heaps of baby snakes. 
Egrets, herons and storks also take a lot.
The raptors will take on larger reptiles
A seagull will make short work of a young tigersnake.
Chooks love them 
There are heaps more birds that will take advantage of a meal of snake Im sure.


----------



## Bez84 (Apr 22, 2011)

Magpies i hate the most, old bag few houses downs regularly feeds them and over the years it has turned into a massive group of birds.
Within a minute of having my snakes on the lawn one appears followed by another and another.
Smart bastards id be distracted waving my hook at one while another trys to swoop the snakes.


----------



## Rattler (Apr 22, 2011)

chicken is a suprise and i never knew storks and egrets. wasnt sure about crows. maggies go em too ay? just wondering if a bird got my missing jungle the other week just on dark..and interested in knowing anyway.


----------



## Chicken (Apr 22, 2011)

even a sparrow could get hold of a blind snake


----------



## longqi (Apr 22, 2011)

If you have Indian Mynahs in your area take any snake outside and watch their reaction to it
With any bigger snake they will hover and do warning calls
But with smaller snakes they just gather and try to get a feed


----------



## Morelia4life (Apr 22, 2011)

Road Runners will kill Rattlesnakes. Secretary birds are pretty big snake eaters. Most raptors will eat snakes.


----------



## cadwallader (Apr 22, 2011)

Birds of prey would probably do it  with the size of bird increasing with the size of the snake..


----------



## GTsteve (Apr 22, 2011)

The Blue Faced Honey Eaters near my place in Brisbane have no qualms about making a raucous noise and swooping at my snakes or even my cat who thinks they are tasty. I have to stand directly over the top of the snakes or they get REALLY close to making contact. They have decent claws and could get my blackhead but theres no way they'd get lift off with my Bredli attached LOL. I don't think they eat snakes but could definitely cut one up.


----------



## jack (Apr 22, 2011)

lyrebirds apparently flip rocks and peck plasticine snakes...


----------



## Jeffa (Apr 23, 2011)

Dont forget the kingfishers.


----------



## nico77 (Apr 23, 2011)

I have seen 3 crows working as a team attacking a big black snake 1 would distract it while another would swoop than the next 1 would have a turn , it went on for ages untill the snake had enough and slitherd into a creek bed .
Also seen a brahmidy kite ( spelling ? ) fly in from the water with a 4ft sea snake .
I dont know if chickens would chase them for a meal or if there just stupid , After my big female jungle had her eggs i gave her a bath and put her on the lawn , our 3 chooks and a duck were wondering what was going on and kept trying to get closer to see what it was , it was tempting to let them get closer but we had to keep chasing them away


----------



## sookie (Apr 24, 2011)

where i live,close to a river in town,birds are freaking everywhere,especially magpies,crows and kookies.i bought an exo terra full mesh enclosure for my kids to spend some safe time outside.i have losta rabbit to bloody wedgies.we have flocks of 100s of white cockatoos and galahs.oh for the good old days when i would sit on the porch with a JD and pop off the birds that would come to wreck the lawn,just like a country-fied redneck.mainly cockies and galahs.got to be a pretty good shot after a while....hahahahaahahahahaaha


----------



## Jungletrans (Apr 25, 2011)

Kookaburras are amazing , they swoop in and grab the snake then fly high over some bare or rocky ground and drop it . Then they bash the head against a branch to finish it off .


----------

